

Apache Hadoop Goes Realtime at Facebook (pdf) - DanielRibeiro
http://borthakur.com/ftp/RealtimeHadoopSigmod2011.pdf

======
helwr
Also see their SIGMOD 2010 paper "Data Warehousing and Analytics
Infrastructure at Facebook":
<http://borthakur.com/ftp/sigmodwarehouse2010.pdf>

